# ETA 251.272 QUARTZ



## Najib (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sorry if I posted this on the wrong discussion forum, but I have some questions regarding this particular movement. I just received a Lip Mach 2000 Dark Master (reissue) and after a bit of research, I found out that this particular watch is using the ETA 251.272 movement. I found a lot of discussions regarding the movement, but I can't seem to get a straight answer from the forums that I found. My concern is - is this particular movement is Swiss manufactured, or just Swiss parts, and manufactured elsewhere. I am new in this whole watch obsession, so I don't really know if this particular movement is excellent, good or just mediocre? Some said this was manufactured either in Thailand or Malaysia, and if so, does it affect the quality of the movement? Thank you, and any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

The ETA 251.272 is part of their Normflatline series. It is not thermally compensated so will just be in the +/- 10-15 seconds per month accuracy range.

I assume that if it is ETA that it is manufactured in Switzerland.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Najib said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if I posted this on the wrong discussion forum, but I have some questions regarding this particular movement. I just received a Lip Mach 2000 Dark Master (reissue) and after a bit of research, I found out that this particular watch is using the ETA 251.272 movement. I found a lot of discussions regarding the movement, but I can't seem to get a straight answer from the forums that I found. My concern is - is this particular movement is Swiss manufactured, or just Swiss parts, and manufactured elsewhere. I am new in this whole watch obsession, so I don't really know if this particular movement is excellent, good or just mediocre? Some said this was manufactured either in Thailand or Malaysia, and if so, does it affect the quality of the movement? Thank you, and any information is greatly appreciated.


The ETA 251.272 is a three subdial quartz chronograph. It is a normal quartz chronograph.

The best ETA movement is currently the ETA 251.233 - which is thermocompensated to give it superior accuracy and which has a very usable after manufacture regulation system which allows maintenance of the accuracy. This movement also uses a central (non-subdial) chronograph minute timer hand (similar to the Lemania 5100).

These movements are assembled in Switzerland, AFAIK. I assume the ore used to make the metal came from some source outside Switzerland. Maybe even the metal itself came from outside Switzerland. The mill used to make the parts is probably in Switzerland. I don't think the final movement really cares about that. I have no knowledge of the QA process for the movements but note the 251.272 is part of the Normalflatline product line which is generally a lower quality than the 251.233's Flatline, ETA's highest quality quartz product line.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Najib (Dec 24, 2011)

Useful infos indeed!! Thank you, as I said, I am new in this watch obsession. I loved watch, but never really cared about the movements etc. Just fond of automatic, because we can see the mechanicals. This is my first quartz, my other watches are just Seiko 5s. Thanks for the infos guys, any other additional infos are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you have any idea of some watch using the ETA 251.233 ?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

dicioccio said:


> Do you have any idea of some watch using the ETA 251.233 ?


Breitling Colt?? And this one:


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

ETA does have quartz factories in Asia, so we cannot be sure. Swiss made isn't as rigid in its definition as we'd like to imagine too. 

You're welcome to read up on the situation, but I don't think we'll be able to come to any conclusion without inside knowledge of ETA's supply chain.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Najib said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if I posted this on the wrong discussion forum, but I have some questions regarding this particular movement. I just received a Lip Mach 2000 Dark Master (reissue) and after a bit of research, I found out that this particular watch is using the ETA 251.272 movement. I found a lot of discussions regarding the movement, but I can't seem to get a straight answer from the forums that I found. My concern is - is this particular movement is Swiss manufactured, or just Swiss parts, and manufactured elsewhere. I am new in this whole watch obsession, so I don't really know if this particular movement is excellent, good or just mediocre? Some said this was manufactured either in Thailand or Malaysia, and if so, does it affect the quality of the movement? Thank you, and any information is greatly appreciated.


Hello,
Subject movement is an excellent one that has been used for years in higher quality quartz chronographs. One time or another and currently, at least these companies have used it: Tag Heuer, Tutima, Breitling, Chase Durer (the one Michael Weston wears), Gucci, Swiss Army, etc. It is a "Swiss" movement but I don't know exactly where its made or assembled.

On the negative side, my experience has been that it may not be the most durable movement that ever was. After a battery change, the one in my Gucci never started back up again and with another watch, again after a battery change, the chrono minute hand could not be reset to the zero position.

Heb


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

heb said:


> ...
> and with another watch, again after a battery change, the chrono minute hand could not be reset to the zero position.
> 
> Heb


The owners manual tells you how to correct this condition. It involves pulling out the crown and using the pushers to manually move the hands.

The problem is not uncommon. Some cheaper quartz and all mechanicals do not allow for owner correction. This one does.


----------

